# THE ENHANCED DRIVER'S LICENSE



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

A bit over a year ago I read that Ark would soon require all drivers to have what they call an "Enhanced" driver's license. I forked over $25 to get a copy of my birth certificate, proved up my address with some current bills, got down there with my DD214 and paid them a pile of cash to get the license, which was supposed to be good for three years. Yesterday, on my 88th birthday, the wife pointed out that my license was expiring that day. 

I blow a minor hole in my gasket, but I know there is nothing to do but fix it. We already had plans for this day, Monday, that could not be changed, so we drove 250 or so miles round trip to take care of that, and my wife dropped me off at the license bureau on the way home. There the nice lady explained that I got my "enhanced" license more than a year before my OLD license was to be renewed and they could not issue it for the full term===SO I'M STUCK.

Then the nice lady told me I could have the new license for 4 years for $20, or one for 8 years for $40. At 88, which would you have done?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Eight years.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

my hat is off to you sir 
I don't know which one you picked but am sure you'll get your monies worth


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Alice, U think Chuck will be driving at 96??


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yup.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

FarmboyBill said:


> Alice, U think Chuck will be driving at 96??


I had a Great Uncle who was driving when he was 95.


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Probably the 8 years.
I hate the hassle at the DMV, the less often the better and as long as it's been issued you can keep driving as long as you want unless you screw up really bad and they take it from you, lol. 
I can't say I'm looking forward to another 40 years, but if I made it and could still drive well, I'd do it as long as I wanted.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

8 years! Just so I wouldn't have to deal with the DMV. I'd consider the money well spent and an investment.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Arkansas isn't requiring an enhanced (real ID) license. You only need it to go in Federal buildings (Post Office is an exception) and fly.
They will be required for that in Oct 2020..if you don't fly, and don't go into federal properties, you don't need one.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

So you're going to bet on that crap shoot, Trader Bob?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

My understanding is that the Feds have said all states have to go to this by a certain date---I also understand that that date has been extended.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I doubt if anyone would want me driving by that time lol. Course, I havnt had an a ccident involving anybody else In decades. Maybe my accidents are all behind me lol


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

TraderBob said:


> Arkansas isn't requiring an enhanced (real ID) license. You only need it to go in Federal buildings (Post Office is an exception) and fly.
> They will be required for that in Oct 2020..if you don't fly, and don't go into federal properties, you don't need one.


I've won trips (two were mine, one was daughters) which required flying. Got my enhanced id just in case I win another.


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Wolf mom said:


> So you're going to bet on that crap shoot, Trader Bob?


Sure am. I drove without a license for 20 yrs, they should just be happy I've had one the last 20 yrs 

There is NO state that will make it a requirement to drive as of now, or in the foreseeable future. The extensions for some states are for air travel without Real ID. Bottom line is if you don't fly, or enter federal buildings, you don't need it. Do the research. I asked my friend at the DMV and she said it is NOT required for anything else.

Possibly in the future, but as for now, I have no need or wish to do so. The following can be found everywhere, here is just one for you

https://upgradedpoints.com/real-id-act


REAL ID requirements don’t apply to:


Voting or registering to vote
Applying for or receiving federal benefits
Being licensed by a state to drive
Entering federal facilities that do not require identification
Accessing health- or life-preserving services (including hospitals and health clinics), law enforcement, or constitutionally protected activities (including a defendant’s access to court proceedings)
Participating in law enforcement proceedings or investigation
*Do I Need A REAL ID?*
In most instances, obtaining a REAL ID isn’t necessary. 

*Common Reasons To Obtain A REAL ID*
• You want to fly with only your state-issued ID
• You don’t have a passport or another TSA-approved ID (listed below)
• You need to visit a secure federal facility, such as a military base, and don’t have a military ID

*Reasons You May Not Need a REAL ID*
• You are under 18 years old
• You only need your ID for purposes of identification
• You don’t mind bringing another TSA-approved ID (like a passport) along when you fly starting on Oct. 1, 2020


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Here they call them Star ID licenses. I don't fly and if my former employer were to want to contract me for on site consultation, which is unlikely as I am 20 years retired from them , they can renew my contractor clearance ID as part of the contract if needed.

I won't get a Star ID until I can get it at the local DL office annex instead of driving to the State Patrol office 50 miles further than the DL office annex 10 miles away.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think the ONLY state around Okla you could drive for 20yrs WITHOUT a license would be Ark, lol


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Missouri, too.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Heck, I drove in Mo for around 12yrs, but I cant remember how they were for licenses. I had a Kansas license, and it was just a piece of poster board or less thickness.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Bill,
This state still used type written , no picture DLs like you describe until 1975 and my learners permit was typed but the next year when I got my license it had my picture and although still typed on a typewriter was sealed in thicker plastic than current DLs and IDs to prevent altering of the birthdate for use as a fake but real information ID teens used to buy beer..


----------



## Amtown (Dec 29, 2020)

I think you should choose for 4 years. I do not want to upset you but let’s be serious, it is not dangerous to drive at 95. My uncle works as a pollute officer in Texas and he often tells me situations when old people put others in danger. At this age, it is quite unexpected when something can happen. Also, problems with driver's licenses are getting more serious. He told me that they will implement way stronger rules in order to catch fake licenses. They will achieve special is scanners that will help them catch the trickers. I personally know an app that you can use to scan IDs and personal documents.


----------

